# Sun - Mon Tuna - Mr Yellow Was Home!



## bjd76

So we were a little skeptical about the weather forecast but all of the services were predicting the same thing: 2-3s Sun afternoon and 2s or less on Monday... But Sat at 3, seas were 7.5ft at 60 miles out! But, the weather man got it right. No trouble at all either day (winds from the west on Sunday helped!).

And the crew came together with partner Luke on the sidelines: Josh and Stephen (Gluconda), and his friend John. Got an early start and with good seas had plenty of time to stop at Sunrise for some AJs. They were home but we were unable to get them out of the rig except for 1 undersize variety.

Continued on and not much to show at first rig. Pressed on and next rig I had 2 yft hit my home grown painted popper. A 30 and 40#er in the box. Bft were active on topwater and swimbaits as well. Back to first rig - again nothing, back to second rig and Josh and John put 30#ers in box. In the mean time, plenty of Bft jigging up. Slowed down so back to first rig. No topwater action to speak of so we're jigging - my line gets tangled with Josh and then I've got a fish on - resolve issues, bring it in and a 30# yft in the boat! Surprise!

Couple of fish on topwater and swimbait and then John gets a yft on the jig. Daybreak and nothing going on again at first rig - roll the dice and go to the second rig - spectacular aerial show with tuna hunting down and chasing flyers. They scared 'em into the air and 70 yds later they busted them when they land. Had one chasing a flyer towards the boat and he nabbed it not more than 40 ft from the boat. That fish had a determined and [email protected]#ed off look on its face! Also had his big brother busting just out of range - had to be a 120# fish - beautiful! Try as we may, they avoided us.

Stopped at the first rig on the way home and bigger fish were chasing the flyers up from weed patches so we gave it a try. Josh, stephen and John all boated 40 - 50#ers. Well, ok, Stephen's was only a 75%er (big cuda?). May have been able to get our limt but I needed to get heading home.

Total of 10 yft, 30 - 50#. Two on the jig (goober and pink speed jig), 8 on poopers and swimbaits (magaroni caught 3 I think). My first custom painted popper had a great start but didn't last with all the strikes, tuna tore it apart (orignally a manufactured lure that strikes took painting off so I re-painted on my own!). Proably caught 75 bft and kept 9ish (15 - 20#).

Great crew, great weather and great fish (co-operation)! Tight lines.


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp

Way to go guys, I am glad you made it out. Sounds like a very nice trip!! FISH ON!!! Thanks for the report!!


----------



## offshorefanatic

Nice!


----------



## lasancha

Great work guys! How was the traffic at the floaters? Sounds like most went after swords.


----------



## AirbornXpress

*Yall done good nice job*

Thank's for the report, sounds like yall had a great time.


----------



## Lee Brumlow

*Great haul guys*

Way to go Stephen!!!!!


----------



## bjd76

Only 2 boats at the "east" floaters - Jade II for awhile and a CC with trips. Tried to raise them but no response.


----------



## Fin-Atic

Wish I wasnt in West Texas, as my boat would have been in the water, prolly right next to you guys! 

Nice job on the yellows...they avoided us last time


----------



## Hydrocat

Awesome report- congrats to yall! What a haul.


----------



## Joe_S

bjd76 said:


> Only 2 boats at the "east" floaters - Jade II for awhile and a CC with trips. Tried to raise them but no response.


Could have been they just weren't sure about the name of your boat. I noticed when you hail other boats from the "Cape Horn" it sounds like you are starting it with a "G".

Anyway, great work on using that nice little window to put the smackdown on some solid fish!

Joe_S


----------



## Gluconda

Bruce, thanks again for the invite! 

My arms and shoulders are still sore for all the fishing, but after a good night of sleep I'm ready to do it again!

New perspective on YFT...the first YFT I caught was with Bruce last month, was on a popper and she was in the boat within five minutes. Not much of a fight and only a few short runs and she was ready for the gaff. This weekend's tuna was totally different...bad attitude all the way! Caught her on a popper as well, but instead of coming to the boat like a good girl, this one went nuts! Dove deep and started taking out line like a bat out of h3ll..had my Black Devil 100 bowed over like a crappie rod and smoking the drag on my Stella 18000! With the rod butt in my fighting belt and hanging on for dear life, I did my best to stop her but without much luck! This went on for about 10 minutes with her winning most of the battles, but just as my back and arms were about to give up, I felt her weakening...started to crank on the reel and getting some of my line back...the tide has turned, she's burned herself out! YES I have won this battle! Man over beast! hahahha so I thought!

When I got her up the surface, I noticed why she had suddenly given up..her tail was bitten off by a Cuda or a Shark! So much for my victory over a fierce adversary, but truthfully she was kicking my butt and I needed all the help I could get, even if it came from our most hated enermy the CUDA! Relief none the less that she's at the gaff and heading into the boat! Tuna, like a box of chocolates, you'll never know what you're gonna get! 

More pics later.


----------



## mad marlin

You've got to be kidding a 30# whooped your butt with a BD100/STL18K Steven you need some endurance


----------



## fluffycharm

Gluconda - maybe if you put more meat on those bones and turn that meat into muscles...probably be like farting in the wind...


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Good work Bruce and Team!


----------



## Gluconda

Some pictures from the trip!

1. John Le getting owned by a UFO
2. Sunset with our destination
3. Ensco
4. Nansen flare-up
5. Bruce's home-made popper (secret weapon)
6. Tools of the trade
7. Popper before
8. Popper after


----------



## Gluconda

Couple more pictures.

.


----------



## Gluconda

Last couple of pix...


----------



## Mikeyhunts

As much Yellowfin as Bruce and Luke have been catching, they must be eating fresh sushi 3-4 meals a day!!!
Way to go guys!!

GREAT pictures.


----------



## SpottedAg

Beautiful! Well done


----------



## bjd76

Actually my sons, grandkids, and office team are all eating yft pretty often! And the Misses and me as well.


----------



## BigBullRed

Nice picture of "our" rig, the Ensco 8500. Will be there for another 4-6 weeks then will be moving her back to the East for a while.


----------

